# Free Knitting Patterns



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Some designer knitting patterns

May be of interest.

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_list?page=1&ipp=All&query=&format=free_signature


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you, some lovely patterns! I hope to make at least one.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, I love the pattern that appears as soon as you open the link (grey sweater).


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

One of my favorite sites. Have several patterns and yarn waiting for me to get to them.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you. Spotted something just right for me straightaway :thumbup:


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Great site. Thank you.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice. I saw a few that I would really like. Now to find the time.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I have been using this site...it's awesome!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Many thanks. I found my winter project.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Many thanks. I found my winter project.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Some of the patterns are really nice!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

forgot about this site thank you


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello, my dear sister!! I'm glad you added your picture to your avatar!! Thank you for the link, lots of fabulous patterns to choose from!!!!


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to the lovely patterns, Tessa28


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

thank you


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just what I don't need.more patterns! But I saved this page anyhow. And I too love that gray "vest" on the opening page. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, some very nice patterns there


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Some designer knitting patterns
> 
> May be of interest.
> 
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_list?page=1&ipp=All&query=&format=free_signature


Thank you! I've been looking for a cardigan pattern for some lovely green yarn I found on sale a while back, and the Shakespeare cardigan may be just what I want :thumbup:


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Some lovely patterns, thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.......so many patterns will be hard to choose what to start first. I say "start" because I see a lot more wips to go along with what I already have. Lol


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you. Some great patterns.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

PAJulian said:


> Some designer knitting patterns
> 
> May be of interest.
> 
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_list?page=1&ipp=All&query=&format=free_signature


There is a gorgeous little cap-sleeved top in that collection. I'd like that for myself. thank you Pauline for the link.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for the link! There are several cute and different patterns that I love!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice,thankyou.


----------

